# Pumptrack Eilenriede Hannover



## Roudy-Radler (25. März 2015)

Hi,

auf der Suche nach Bestätigung zu Gerüchten wollte ich mal einen eigenen Thread starten.
So wie es heißt hat sich die Landeshauptstadt Hannover entschieden in der Eilenriede ein Angebot für Mountainbiker zu schaffen.
Es heißt, dort wird ein Pumptrack gebaut.
Es heißt auch, dass Joscha Forstreuter diesen geplant hat und aktuell baut.

Hat jemand schon Pläne gesehen oder Fotos gemacht?

Gruß
Roudy

PS: Wenn gehört der eingezäunte Track an der Glocksee?


----------



## Mzungu (25. März 2015)

Gerüchte ist gut.
Das Ding ist mitten im Bau!
http://www.hannover.de/Service/Pres...ltungen/Bau-des-Mountainbike-Parcours-beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (26. März 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es heißt, dort wird ein Pumptrack gebaut.
> Es heißt auch, dass Joscha Forstreuter diesen geplant hat und aktuell baut.
> 
> Hat jemand schon Pläne gesehen oder Fotos gemacht?



Ja, ja, ja, ja.  Hab ich mir von einer der Initiatorinnen voller Stolz zeigen lassen.
Ende April soll die feierliche Einweihung sein und es soll drei Lines mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden geben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2015)

Ey guckst mal was alles an mir vorbeirauscht :-(
Von dem Workshop im Februar habe ich nix mitgekriegt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. März 2015)




----------



## Phil81 (30. März 2015)

Weiß jemand ab wann die Strecke fertig sein soll? 
War dort gestern mal zu Fuss und sieht ja echt ganz nett aus


----------



## PhatBiker (30. März 2015)

Steht doch im Artikel . . . Ende April


----------



## Phil81 (31. März 2015)

Ist zu rechnen... 
Dachte das ggf einer da genaueres weiß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. März 2015)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ab wann die Strecke fertig sein soll?
> War dort gestern mal zu Fuss und sieht ja echt ganz nett aus


 
Hast du mal Fotos gemacht?


----------



## Phil81 (3. April 2015)

Bin für dich heute nochmal vorbei geradelt...


----------



## tweetygogo (8. April 2015)

Da könnte man was anderes hinn bauen, sowas ist da nichts.
Da fahre ich lieber nach Badze da kann man richtig biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. April 2015)

Was könnte man denn bauen, bei den 0,3 Höhenmetern?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was könnte man denn bauen, bei den 0,3 Höhenmetern?


 Vor allem wo nicht das Bikerherz sondern die Behörden über Art und Größe entschieden haben.


----------



## Miss_Bee (13. April 2015)

Hallo, leider hat es mit den Sprüngen noch nicht geklappt. Kommen aber hoffentlich noch. Wenn alles trocken ist und wir die Freigabe von der Stadt haben, wird eröffnet. Sobald ich etwas weiß, sage ich Bescheid. Viele Grüße!


----------



## Miss_Bee (13. April 2015)

Hallo, leider hat es mit den Sprüngen noch nicht geklappt. Kommen aber hoffentlich noch. Wenn alles trocken ist und wir die Freigabe von der Stadt haben, wird eröffnet. Sobald ich etwas weiß, sage ich Bescheid. Viele Grüße!


----------



## lukas123 (13. April 2015)

Hallo!
Hier könnt ihr euch auf dem Laufenden halten:

https://www.facebook.com/PumptrackEilenriede

Desweiteren bitte wir darum, die Strecke erst zu befahren, wenns sie offiziell eröffnet ist, da der Boden sich noch setzen und trocknen muss. Vorher befahren machts kaputt und bringt ne ganze Menge Mehrarbeit und Frust. Danke!

Beste Grüße!


P.s.: Das eingezäunte Gelände an der Glocksee gehört zum Jugendzentrum Glocksee, wird aber von einigen BMXern verwaltet. Mehr Infos da: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/355826294469839/?fref=ts / Glocksee Trails bei Facebook


----------



## Mzungu (14. April 2015)

Ich versteh dieses Gemaule (vor allem auch bei Facebook) nicht. Da wird mal ein attraktives Angebot für Jugendliche und jung gebliebene geschaffen, und alle beschweren sich. Ich hab es mir heute mal angesehen und find den Track wirklich geil. Ich freue mich riesig auf die Eröffnung und weiss jetzt auch, wo ich mit meiner Tochter fahren üben kann, sobald sie mal laufen gelernt hat (und krabbeln...und greifen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2015)

Fahr lieber nach Bad salzdetfurth da hast du mehr zum biken!


----------



## Miss_Bee (14. April 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich versteh dieses Gemaule (vor allem auch bei Facebook) nicht. ...



Hier mault doch nur Einer ;-)


----------



## Sambaolek (20. April 2015)

Es maul immer der selber,..immmmmmer


----------



## Miss_Bee (24. April 2015)

Wie versprochen - die Neuigkeiten: "am Samstag, den 9. Mai um 13.30 Uhr wird der Pumptrack in der Eilenriede nun offiziell von der Ersten Stadträtin Frau Tegtmeyer-Dette, unserer Dezernentin für Wirtschaft und Umwelt eröffnet."


----------



## bummel42 (24. April 2015)

Juchhuuu!


----------



## Sambaolek (25. April 2015)




----------



## hoerman2201 (25. April 2015)

ich schau´s mir auf alle fälle mal an.


----------



## RickStar (28. April 2015)

Bin vorhin nochmal dran vorbeigefahren. Schaut echt gut aus, allerdings steht viel Wasser auf der Strecke. Auch ist der Rodelberg in keinem guten Zustand.
Gut finde ich auch die Absperrungen / Schleusen fuer Fussgaenger. Das jetzt Baumstaemme daneben liegen, als zusaetzliche Begrenzung, finde ich ebenfalls sehr gut. Wenn eroeffnet ist, probier ich den Track ebenfalls mal aus


----------



## Mzungu (10. Mai 2015)

Na das war doch mal richtig nett gestern. Das Wetter hat freundlicherweise mitgespielt, und die Strecke find ich total super. Wenn jetzt wie angekündigt noch die Dirtline dazu kommt unter Einbezug des Rodelhügels wird das richtig Sahne!


----------



## RickStar (12. Mai 2015)

War auch kurz da, war wirklich gut besucht. Sah gut aus. Bin aber noch nicht drauf gewesen.. 
Gestern war auch einiges los. War am Cardio trainieren, da wollte ich mich nicht im line up auskuehlen.
Ist aber nun Teil des weges meiner "Cardio Hausstrecke" geworden 
Wenn es leer ist, wird drueber gerockt! Danke an die Macher auf jedenfall!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (15. Mai 2015)

Hab den Pumptrack heute mal befahren. Hat viel Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank an die Planer und Buddler


----------



## enno112 (16. Mai 2015)

War gestern Abend mal da. Schön gelegen und auch schön angelegt, hat Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Maximilian92 (19. Mai 2015)

Kann mir vllt jemand die Adresse des Parkes geben? Wäre nett danke !


----------



## Girl (19. Mai 2015)

Einfach mal den Fred lesen, kann bei den paar Beiträgen nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## enno112 (19. Mai 2015)

Adolf-Ey-Straße, dort in den Wald hinein nähe Rodelberg


----------



## Miss_Bee (27. Mai 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Adolf-Ey-Straße, dort in den Wald hinein nähe Rodelberg


Ca. Hausnummer 10


----------



## daiko (5. Juni 2015)

Wen immer es heute zerlegt hat. Gute Besserung mit dem Schlüsselbein, sah nicht schön aus.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2015)

daiko schrieb:


> Wen immer es heute zerlegt hat. Gute Besserung mit dem Schlüsselbein, sah nicht schön aus.


 
Uff...hoffentlich ist der Betreiber gut versichert!


----------



## daiko (8. Juni 2015)

Gute Frage, rechtlich hast du da sicher mehr Erfahrung durch die DF. Kann heute Abend mal auf das nette Schild gucken was da steht. Hörte aber gestern, alles gut soweit, OP Platte rein und wohl noch heute raus ausm Krankenhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2015)

Hoppla, wieder mal ein Sarkasmus/Ironiesmiley vergessen.
Auch ich wünsche dem/der gestürzten erstmal eine schnelle Genesung ohne Folgeschäden.
Egal wo wir fahren und stürzen, gehören wir doch alle zusammen.
Und leiden miteinander :-(

Am Rande:
Durch die DF.de erfahre ich immer wieder, dass gestürzte gar nicht den Erbauer der Strecken haftbar machen. Sondern eher sich selbst.
Eben so wie früher, als wir noch auf Bäumen kletterten, runetr gefallen sind uns selbst Schuld waren und nicht...wer auch immer.


----------



## daiko (7. Juli 2015)

Schön zu lesen (HAZ Heute) das der Kurs sogar noch erweitert werden soll. Kann man nur hoffen, dass dieser positive Trend sich auch über die Grenze von Hannover (Deister *husthust*) fortsetzt


----------



## THe_SpitFire (30. Juli 2015)

Zum Thema Schlüsselbein .... Ich war der Spezialist. Hab am 6.6. die Platte bekommen, am 8.6. wurde ich entlassen und das erste mal auf dem Pumptrack war ich wieder am 12.6. also läuft wieder alles. Fahrrad ist übrigens auch heil geblieben. Die Platte bleibt noch ein Weilchen aber ich bin auch wieder bei einer 20 Sekunden Zeit.


----------



## daiko (30. Juli 2015)

Gut zu hören. Allerdings macht das Wetter ja gerade was es will. War gefühlt einen Monate nicht mehr am Track. Dafür halt Benther usw. Schlamm sammeln


----------



## Miss_Bee (5. Oktober 2015)

Gute Nachrichten: Am 22. und 23.10. wird die neue Dirtline neben dem Pumptrack fertig gestellt. Joscha Fortstreuter unterstützt uns wieder dabei. Ein paar helfende Hände können wir gut gebrauchen!


----------



## daiko (5. Oktober 2015)

Unter der Woche ist ärgerlich, nach Feierabend ist es sicherlich schon zu dunkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2015)

Miss_Bee schrieb:


> Gute Nachrichten: Am 22. und 23.10. wird die neue Dirtline neben dem Pumptrack fertig gestellt. Joscha Fortstreuter unterstützt uns wieder dabei. Ein paar helfende Hände können wir gut gebrauchen!


Gibt es dazu noch genauere Infos?


----------



## Miss_Bee (7. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Jammerlappen, es gibt eine Einladung von der Stadt Hannover zum Bauworkshop. Siehe PDF im Anhang.


----------

